# High School students accused of planning campus shooting



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

> *Covina High School students accused of planning campus shooting*
> 
> COVINA - Police arrested two teens Thursday who had planned to indiscriminately open fire on fellow Covina High School students at a school assembly, but didn't go through with it.
> The 15- and 16-year-old suspects, both West Covina residents, admitted their plans to police after they were arrested shortly before 2 p.m., West Covina Police Chief Frank Wills said.
> ...


Link


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The two 'teenagers' parents were heard to exclaim, "But we didn't know anything about it! How could this be happening to me?"
The father of one of the 'teens admitted that, although he kept his guns in a safe, he habitually left the safe unlocked and open, in order to "make access faster, just in case."
The mother of the other 'teen said, "My kid demanded complete privacy, and got very angry when I'd ask to go into his room. I was afraid of him."

(These "quotes" are entirely fictional, but I'll bet that the parents of these kids actually say, or have already said, statements very similar to them.)


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They obviously don't have restrictive enough gun laws in California. :anim_lol:


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

What's with the high-caliber rifle rounds in the photo? They may be missing some guns...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pistolero said:


> What's with the high-caliber rifle rounds in the photo? They may be missing some guns...


No. Not "missing some guns." Rather it's "Adding some fear."
Big cartridges look baaaad!


----------



## Benevolentshooter (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont think its fair to add statements that arent true to what the parents might have said. How many of us growing up did something without are parents knowing about it. I am not trying to say that the parents are blameless i am just saying we can only teach our kids what is right and try to dirrect them. We cant watch over them all the time and controll all other people that they come into contact with. Some kids like some people are just F***ed up.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Where I Got My Idea for My Parody:*
The Columbine killers were full-on Goths, black clothing and everything. At least one of them had guns in his room without his parents' knowledge. They had been sitting in one's bedroom or the other, planning the killings, for about a year.
And both sets of parents later said things like, "But we didn't know. We had no idea."


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Many Parents don't have a clue what their kids are doing. I can't say that if the parents paid more attention that it wouldn't have happened but there was a much better chance of catching things like this long before it happened.


----------



## sgtcasey (Apr 28, 2009)

A lot of the parents not knowing probably comes from thinking along the lines of "my son/daughter would *never* do anything like that...".

Dave


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

> The teenage suspects also admitted bringing guns to school on three previous occasions in recent months, Wills said, *which witnesses confirmed*


Oooops....



> *Previous reports suggested *the students had planned to attack at an upcoming assembly, but school principal Claudia Karnoski clarified Friday the students had said they wanted to attack an assembly around the time of Easter. The students then did not go through with it, Karnoski said.


Oooops again....

99% of these stories I read contain some element of prior knowladge that something was about to go down.

Gun don't kill. 
Idiots that let 'stuff' slide and then when the 'stuff' happens after it's too late to do something about it and act suprised, do.

Are the parents liable? Apples don't fall far from the trees.

Nice high-power rounds in the pic too.... *rolling eyes*

Won't be long till guns are gone here in Ca. (or at least unavailable to non-criminal element types)
Then knife and car killings will be all the rage. 
Then we'll be forced to eat with paper Sporks and walk everywhere. Or take the bus. (yuk)

No shortage of losers and idiots out here with rights to behave badly that are protected by the Law. 
The State refuses to admit guns are not the problem. 
It's losers, repeat offenders and other blights on society we coddle that are the root cause. Leftist's and CLU's won't let us lock them up, so, they go free and on spree's. Many of them over and over for the same thing. 
The RO's know this and look forward to it. 3 hots and a cot, then, out in 48 hours to do it again.

The truth rarely gets votes. 
Denial is a shade of grey that's always in fashion.

Meanwhile, John Q. Public loses the right to protect himself and get's mowed over by some RO, then........... everyone acts suprised.

This state is screwed. Best prey your's don't go down the same road too.

I need to move. Soon.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

That revolver looks like a Python. Shame that It'll likely be destroyed. Fortunate that it wasn't used as planned.


----------

